# Recommendations for a good .22



## glitch003 (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey, I went with my buddies to the range today and it was so much fun, I want to get my own gun. I want something with a small kick so naturally I gravitated to .22's.

So, can anyone recommend a good .22 handgun? Can I get a decent .22 for around $300 or less?

Also, am I correct in my assumption that ammo for a .22 would be less expensive than say a 9mm? I was under the impression that .22 ammo is generally the cheapest and most abundant because it's so common.

Thanks!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

first, welcome from southern oregon.

second.... mules kick, guns have recoil and is generally less with smaller calibers IF the guns are of similar weight. its newtons 2nd law.

ruger mkIII is a very good gun, well under $300 if you are just getting a standard , no frills plinker.

.22 is the cheapest bang for your buck....increases the amount of shooting you can do on the dollar spent


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> first, welcome from southern oregon.
> 
> second.... mules kick, guns have recoil and is generally less with smaller calibers IF the guns are of similar weight. its newtons 2nd law.
> 
> ...


+1 on all counts!! The Ruger Mk III guns are very well made, very accurate, and very reliable. Plus they're not picky on ammo. I got this one last year and I've very happy with it:

http://www.ruger.com/products/markIIITarget/models.html

You can get a box of 550 rounds of decent 22LR ammo at Wal-Mart for less than $20.


----------



## glitch003 (Feb 20, 2012)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> first, welcome from southern oregon.
> 
> second.... mules kick, guns have recoil and is generally less with smaller calibers IF the guns are of similar weight. its newtons 2nd law.
> 
> ...


Interesting, so based on newton's second law the recoil on a Ruger SR22 (here) would be twice as strong as on a Mk III because the SR22 weighs half as much as the Mk III.

I really like the style of the SR22 (more modern) compared to the Mk III. Is the P22 a decent gun?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

dont own one.... i do own a mkII


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Ron,that MKIII is dejavou of the old MKII Gov't. Lucked into a 10" bull instead cheap (back then these ran real low 300) and I still regret parting with that over an early Dan Wesson pistol pack.Shooting clay birds and pins at 100yds,we surprised/upset a few open sight 22 rifle shooters.Most accurate pistol I ever shot,you could actually zone it in on the pin heads and watch them drive to the ground.Rambling,sorry.

Anyway,how are the new ones campared to the MKII's? I'd get one in a heartbeat if I need more than the Trailside.


----------

